# [ebay] Multimediapaket mit PS3 und mehr



## Phili9488 (18. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich verkaufe ein Multimediapaket.

Weiter Infos bekommt Ihr hier. cgi.ebay.de/PlayStation-3-160-GB-OVP-Kit-Spiel-Film_W0QQitemZ290513526725QQcategoryZ117564QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp5197.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D2%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D5737720056385522420#ht_1306wt_1141

Viel Spaß beim bieten und eine schöne Weihnachtszeit.


----------



## Phili9488 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Multimediapaket*

Und nochmal hoch damit


----------

